

Ask HN: Is Google Go a reinvention of the pike programming language? - whatajoke
http://pike.ida.liu.se/

======
pohl
Pike is interpreted and dynamic. That alone should be enough to qualify this
Ask HN for a one word response: "no".

------
jacquesm
The major 'new' features in GO over 'C' are in my opinion the 'goroutines' and
the 'channels'.

I don't see either of those in the 'pike' documentation.

Interesting how one of the authors of 'GO' is called Pike!

------
wglb
Very cursory examination shows no goroutines, lots of talk about Objects (not
in go) and a dynamic appearance. I would say no.

